# rudy gay is the next



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

what do you think rudy will end up being


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

vince carter


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ndudi Ebi.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rudy Gay is the next...punchline of many jokes in the NBA


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Shawn Marion - All Star.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> Rudy Gay is the next...punchline of many jokes in the NBA


Copy desk editors and sports editors at news papers all across the country will have fun using his name in headlines.

"Blazers looking to get Gay on draftday" 
"Skiles believes team would benifit with Gay in lockerroom"
"Gay's day"
"Gay feels at home in Houston's lockerroom"
"Gay gets pumped for draft"
"Gay the focus of draft"
"Gay tops charts"
"Who's Gay?"
"Gay's time to shine"
"Gay headed to L.A."
"Gay roughs up Pistons"
"Chicago thinking Gay"
"Gay takes beating in San Antonio"
...to name a few.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope he heads to Houston

I want some Gay Head


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

The Goods said:


> I hope he heads to Houston
> 
> I want some Gay Head


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Marion


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

The Goods said:


> I hope he heads to Houston
> 
> I want some Gay Head


LOL....nice!!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

jworth said:


> Copy desk editors and sports editors at news papers all across the country will have fun using his name in headlines.
> 
> "Blazers looking to get Gay on draftday"
> "Skiles believes team would benifit with Gay in lockerroom"
> ...




ya'll can make fun of him, but remember that he's going to make more money than all of ya'll combine.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> ya'll can make fun of him, but remember that he's going to make more money than all of ya'll combine.


I'll try not to forget that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> ya'll can make fun of him, but remember that he's going to make more money than all of ya'll combine.


Sure.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rudy Gay is the next.... Atlanta Hawk small forward


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Rudy Gay is the next.... Atlanta Hawk small forward


:laugh: I hope not...

I think Gay can be an all-star, but definitely not a Shawn Marion.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Rudy Gay is the next.... Atlanta Hawk small forward


sounds good to me i know we're full of s.f but with al harington leaving we'll fit him in some way, but if bargnani is still avalible than i go with him instead add aldridge in there too.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Can we get a bust worse than Stro for the poll?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Ndudi Ebi.


LoL!!


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I don't know. Too hard to predict. His stock yo-yos way too much. If the Raptors pick him up, hopefully he'll be the second coming of Pippen. Realistically, he'll be somewhere between a K-Mart & a Marion.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Can we get a bust worse than Stro for the poll?


That would be too defamatory to Gay's name.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

jworth said:


> That would be too defamatory to Gay's name.


:rotf: now that's a freudian slip.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Elton John


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> Elton John


wtf.. oh lol
thats actually pretty funny


----------



## NBADraftWorld (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd put him as someone slightly better than K-Mart and a little less than Marion at this point.


Although if Gay turns out to be a bust, he'd be more like a Jonathan Bender or a Rodney White than Stromile Swift.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

so your saying that that gay will be a bigger bust than stromile swift?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stromile Swift isn't a bust in my book.He's just as good as I thought he would be


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Does Gay really have to be the next 'someone', cant he be his own player


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

lets see how he does in the workouts b4 we judge him.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

i think he could already give 15pts 6 rbds in the league, so all star for me for the futur


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

His upper potential is nowhere near Pip or Marion IMO... Nor is he as energetic as either is/was. Also he isn't as good a rebounder as either, and is not a great on-ball defender (he overplays passing lanes and gets weakside blocks)... I see him as a more athletic, shorter, Donny Marshall.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

jworth said:


> Copy desk editors and sports editors at news papers all across the country will have fun using his name in headlines.
> 
> "Blazers looking to get Gay on draftday"
> "Skiles believes team would benifit with Gay in lockerroom"
> ...


*lol*

Honestly, can you imagine people wearing Blazers, Hawks or whatever jerseys with "Gay" on the back? I guess that would be a pretty funny picture, too.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

bender said:


> *lol*
> 
> Honestly, can you imagine people wearing Blazers, Hawks or whatever jerseys with "Gay" on the back? I guess that would be a pretty funny picture, too.


Could do the first 2 letters of the first name to break it up. "Ru Gay"

Too bad his names not Ben


----------



## terminalman (May 12, 2006)

Rudy Gay on a Warrior uniform? Not bad!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> *sounds good to me i know we're full of s.f but with al harington leaving we'll fit him in some way*, but if bargnani is still avalible than i go with him instead add aldridge in there too.




:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

